# Slingshot fishing mod



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

I was wondering is the any way u could modify a wrist rocket or something to fire arrows and have a cord attached so u could go fishing with it.

What I was picturing is if u put a bolt with a sort of half ring in the middle of the V to hold the arrow and if some how u attached a cheap small fishing reel onto the bottom or something so u could reel the fish in. I'm not sure if it would even work but if u guys had any suggestions.

Thanks very much.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

I saw something like that alot o youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sling+bow+fishing&oq=slingbow+fis&gs_l=youtube.3.0.0i10i19.17297.20536.0.21650.12.12.0.0.0.0.516.2058.2j8j1j5-1.12.0...0.0...1ac.1.NbizqrR-Ebs


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Cheif AJ makes one...used for deer/hog hunting also.


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah those things look really good, but I didn't really want to spend the money, like I would if this mod doesn't work but I was gonna give the mod a go. 

Do u reckon it would work? Is it practical.


----------



## nune (Jan 10, 2013)

i used a piece of 1" pvc spilt down the middle long ways and zip tyed it to the grip. i did have a friend weld a bracket for my reel seat to go on . dont know how to attach a pic to this reply, but i am going to upload pic of it to my albums in just a sec. i have gotten a few fish with it and i like the way it shoots.


----------



## Isaac (Jan 16, 2013)

- never tried it, but this is a cheap way to mod pretty much any slingshot to shoot arrows. there are several youtube videos about it, i prefer the cute girl explaining it to middle aged men though, haha.

the fishing reel aspect you're going to have to get creative with. dankung sells attachments for their slingshots that you may be able to jerry rig. a cheap set of rifle scope rings and a small section of weaver rail (such as the piece they sell for ruger 10/22's that screw to the reciever) and some careful well placed drilling would work. clamp a foam rod handle and reel in the scope rings and voila. i made a "crossbow caster" this way for launching baits


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice mod there! How did it wok out for the fishing?


----------



## Isaac (Jan 16, 2013)

well, it shot chunks of rotten meat pretty effectively, not an item with a lot of finesse. I was only able to pull in a few channel cats before it was confiscated by the police.


----------

